# KCLL



## Kirjava (May 17, 2010)

KCLL is an extension to the Roux method. It involves solving the corners and solving the edge orientation or changing it from a hard case to an easy case in a single algorithm. 

The exact method is deliberately vaguely defined, since the actual techniques I'm using have changed while I developed it and I'm sure I'm not quite done yet. Also, it can be approached by learning 300+ algorithms, or next to none.

So far, I've had two main approaches to tackling this technique. The first was algorithmatically, and I learnt the entire 'A' set.

Here are the algs I know/use for the sake of completeness;


```
A2;

none; R2F2RUL'U2RU'L
ULUR; R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'
UFUB; F'L'U2RU'LUR'FURU2R'
UBUR; ULF'LF2R'FRF2L2
URUF; UR'FR'F2LF'L'F2R2 / rUR'U'r'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'
UFUL; L2F2R'F'RF2L'FL'
ULUB; U2R2F2LFL'F2RF'R
4flip U'M'UL2B2LUR'U2LU'r
6flip R'URU2L'BL2R'FU'RUL'

A6;

none; FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'
ULUR; R'UL'U2RU'x'UL'U2RU'
UBUR; r'UL'U2RU'BL'B2RB'L
4flip BR'U2B2R'BR2B'RB2U2RB' / R'U2FL2RUR'U'L2F2U2FR
6flip M'UM'rBU2B'UR'FR'F'R2Ur'
```


Recently (like, this weekend) I was messing about with KCLL. When talking about it with Gilles, I recall him saying that a single M' before CMLL can change the worse LSE case into one of the best. Remembering this, I started to try and approach KCLL intuitively. I've written down what I found for the first Sune case. I actually do this in solves.



> Every KCLL alg is derived from the 'main' case in this example. You can also derive COLL from CMLL cases with the same techniques quite easily.
> 
> Sune; RUR'URU2R'
> 
> ...





(Since I wrote the intuitive guide I decided to split CMLL and KCLL discussion, which is why this thread now exists)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder what "KCLL" stands for... 

It looks interesting. I look forward to seeing this developed more and more.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 17, 2010)

I like this <<333


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 17, 2010)

Kirjava, your the reason rainbows arnt completely gay <3


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 17, 2010)

Ive actually been playing around with something like this for L6E, just for the
A6E case and the bad 4E case. 

at first i used your(kirs) alg on A6E then changed it to a 4E alg now from that and using the unconstrained centers technique ive come up with more ^^

i wont hijack this thread tho. XP


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2010)

This is really easy to apply to pretty much every case.

Here's a non Sune example;

So for the case G1+UBUL, we take the alg (F RUR'U' RUR'U' F'). This flips UF/UR. If we execute the alg as it is, we the nasty 4flip on U - but if we add an M2 before the alg, we get the nice 3 move 4flip.

It's easy to find these, and not too difficult to learn them. Maybe one day I'll document every KCLL case with minimal algorithms.

EDIT: 


Converting a CMLL to a COLL example;

So take the B4 case RU2R'U2R'FRF'. It currently flips UF/UR. Like the other algs, M layer manipulation changes how it effects EO. So doing M RU2R'U2R'FRF' M' results in a COLL alg. However, the M move doesn't have to even be at the start of the algorithm, since it doesn't effect the M layer until it hits the first F move. So you can place the M anywhere before the F, ideally at a place where it cancels to nothing, giving the resulting alg of RU2R'U2r'FRF'M'. (I actually did this alg first then backtracked to understand it)


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2010)

CMLL -> CO(M)LL example

F R U R' U' F' -> f M R U R' U' M' f


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> CMLL -> CO(M)LL example
> 
> F R U R' U' F' -> f M R U R' U' M' f




This works on F R U R' U' R U R' U' F', too :O


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This works on F R U R' U' R U R' U' F', too :O



Sure, but what's wrong with R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R?


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2010)

haha, I already know that, too (or at least the inverse). I'm an idiot XD

RU'L'UR'U2B'UBL -> rU'L'UR'UM'UB'UBL

2flip -> 3 move EO


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 9, 2010)

RouxZZ solve with NMKCLL example;

3x3 Scramble #5874: L B2 U R' L' B R' U' F L' R B' R' L2 U F' D' R U' F' B2 L' B D U 

First block;
yLU'L'x'URUR'y

EO; 
rU'R'U'MUM'

Second block;
(r2R')URUR'URU'R2U'RU2R'U2RU'R'

KCLL;
U2*M'*FR'F'RU2RU2R'M'

NMLSE;
M'U2M'UM2Ur2M'U2M'U2


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 9, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. :S


----------



## riffz (Jun 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> RouxZZ solve with NMKCLL example;
> 
> 3x3 Scramble #5874: L B2 U R' L' B R' U' F L' R B' R' L2 U F' D' R U' F' B2 L' B D U
> 
> ...



That was very interesting.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 9, 2010)

L U' R' F' L F L2 R B' U B

Now you can Niklas+2flip!


----------



## g7oa (Jul 10, 2010)

i put this thread on a chinese bbs and translated it.
this is link
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56452&page=1&extra=page=1
maybe you will be happy~


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12058 and I'm not even a rouxer


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2010)

g7oa said:


> i put this thread on a chinese bbs and translated it.
> this is link
> http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56452&page=1&extra=page=1
> maybe you will be happy~




Haha, that's awesome. I wish i could read replies!



irontwig said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12058 and I'm not even a rouxer




Oh, it's certainly not a new approach at all - the idea has been floating about since 2003. However, this is the first time I've taken a systematic approach to learning a system for it and discovering the various techniques and quirks of the method. 

Anyway, check out this Niklas alternative; rU'r'U'rUr'yR'UR (it's an OLL)


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2010)

I think Kenneth can help you with some algs, apparently he knows quite a few that does OLL+CLL. Do you know an approximate movecount for this method?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2010)

Heh. If he has a list, that'd be cool - but I don't really learn sets of algs for this. I've just been expanding the number of CLLs I know gradually by learning random cases that I see could be useful. Maybe I should go back to covering every case like I did for the A cases.

Approx. movecount cannot be known - I don't know how many algs there are (it's impossible to work it out without learning it all since until you learn the algset for a certain case you don't know how many algs it requires since some algs can be 'tweaked' to produce others). 

However, it should be basically the same as CMLL.


----------



## yangzhengbao (Jul 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > RouxZZ solve with NMKCLL example;
> ...



EO is not a good idea,i think.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree. RouxZZ is not a serious method.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2010)

A2 4flip R'F2R2U2R'F'RU2R'UL'UL / R'F2R2U2R'F'LF2L'UL'UL

DanCohen <3


----------



## Xishem (Dec 21, 2012)

What would you normally do for A DF/UB? A 4-flip into an easy EO step, or do you have an alg for it?

I just found that a wide J perm solves it, and it made me curious what you do for some of the cases where it's not as easy to set up all the bad edges into the top layer.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 21, 2012)

Xishem said:


> I just found that a wide J perm solves it, and it made me curious what you do for some of the cases where it's not as easy to set up all the bad edges into the top layer.



CMLL.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 14, 2016)

bump. 
I think that every rouxer should be able to do this kind of thing intuitively.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 14, 2016)

Good thing I found this before learning CMLL...


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice


----------

